# iTunes unable to starts, application error (0x000007b)



## Leeleebear (Jun 20, 2017)

Good day, please help me fix this. I can't get into iTunes. Need to back up my phone etc.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Start here: http://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to...t-correctly-0xc000007b-error-message-3613164/


----------

